

Ask HN: Daily HN slowdowns to the point of being unusable - auxbuss

I've notice a serious slowdown in HN's service over the past couple of weeks. I'm the UK and it usually happens around 19:00 (trans: 7PM) onwards here most evenings. No other sites exhibit this problem, so it is not a local issue, although it might be compounded by something Interatlanticish. Up until this time of the eve all is hunky dory.<p>Symptoms are page loads with text, but text is enlarged, suggesting perhaps that the .css hasn't arrived. Also, the up and down arrows are left as placeholders.<p>Just want to ask if this is a general problem, and if so to give heads up to the sysadmins.
======
MattJ100
You're not alone. Interestingly I'm also in the UK, and that this post has
gone so long with no comments/upvotes maybe we're in the minority :)

I haven't associated it with particular times though. Just skimming the front
page isn't terribly slow, it's bearable. But whenever I post a comment for
example it can take up to a minute before the page loads, and I often see the
large text/no CSS exactly as you describe.

